# WANTED Knobby Side plate for a Penn 525



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Need a Penn 525 knobby mag sideplate

I'm looking for a friend who would like to have one. If you have one and would like to part with it. Please let me know.

2na


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I recommend looking up rockfisher_64 on ebay, he's in the UK. I've bought from him before, he's a stand up seller. I'd give you a link but that's someone else's thing


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Jollymon said:


> I recommend looking up rockfisher_64 on ebay, he's in the UK. I've bought from him before, he's a stand up seller. I'd give you a link but that's someone else's thing


Thanks, I know he (Rockfisher 64 in the UK) sells a great deal of them.. I may have to use him.. I figured I'd look here and see what comes of it.. It is for a mutual friend of ours.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Tuna let me know if that thing with Garbo is going to happen, I'm in Buxton now and I would hate to miss seeing it. And after you got done we could drink a beer and go to the point and catch some spanish. LOL


----------

